# Problems with Wyndham timshare



## garu67 (Aug 21, 2007)

My wife and I are new timeshares, we purchased one at Bonnet Creek in Orlando on March 3 2007.
We paid $12,700 for 168000 points renewed every 2 years with a maintenance fee of around $380 a year.

The problem is that we have not received our RCI membership # yet after many many calls to Wyndham, it is almost 6 months after our purchase now and still no RCI.

The sales person was really pushing RCI as a great reason to join because of the "last call" option, we usually travel for 3-6 weeks in Florida every year so the thought of paying $129-199 for a week with last call was great.

We also have not received anything in the mail that was promised, we were told we would receive a welcome package confirming our purchase and we didn't, also I read in my contract that we would receive a clear deed or something to that extent within 180 days and we haven't received that either.

My question is can we get out of this contract because we haven't recieved anything that was promised to us? We are really disappointed in this purchase now because of the run around we keep getting when we call Wyndham.

Thanks for any advise you may have for us.


----------



## timeos2 (Aug 21, 2007)

*Too late, get them to deliver*



garu67 said:


> My wife and I are new timeshares, we purchased one at Bonnet Creek in Orlando on March 3 2007.
> We paid $12,700 for 168000 points renewed every 2 years with a maintenance fee of around $380 a year.
> 
> The problem is that we have not received our RCI membership # yet after many many calls to Wyndham, it is almost 6 months after our purchase now and still no RCI.
> ...



To answer your last question first- no.  Your chance to "get out" (rescind) ended on the 10th business day after you bought, or earlier depending on the exact wording of your signed contract.  

While we think the Fairshare Plus system and Wyndham in general is a great and flexible system to own one place where they have always been far from stellar is owner services.  Plus right now they are in the midst of moving their main offices to Orlando from Arkansas or someplace so that is most likely creating seven more delays. 

However more than enough time has passed and you should have your documents by now. While it is unlikely you could get out of this contract, as good as that would be, due to the late delivery at the very least you should start raising a ruckus, including threatening to cancel based on non-performance, so you can get what you are paying dearly for.  Start making calls, sending letters and emails today - don't wait any longer.  They owe you that material and your RCI membership and the delay is inexcusable. 

While you probably know by now you paid too much for what you got you did buy into a great multi-resort system. Once you are past the no-customer service hassles of actually getting all your deeds, manuals, etc you'll find Fairshare Plus to be a great vacation option. In fact you'll probably find that the low amount of points you bought are not enough. So be thankful you only bought a small number retail to get started. You can add to your points easily through inexpensive and readily available resale points to get the number up  annually for visits to the many locations of Wyndham and for trade with RCI. Just don't buy any more retail as those are overpriced by, oh, 70% or more. 

Get after them- if one phoine call doesn't get action ask for a supervisor and move up the chain. Call everyday - be nice but very firm  - get your documents and start using it. You'll most likely find it to be everything they said and more. We did.  But when you are ready for more points - and if you use yours you will be - BUY RESALE!


----------



## EAM (Aug 21, 2007)

garu67 said:


> The sales person was really pushing RCI as a great reason to join because of the "last call" option, we usually travel for 3-6 weeks in Florida every year so the thought of paying $129-199 for a week with last call was great.


The prices for Last Call have gone up.  Here's a quote from RCI's web site:

 "If you can hit the road on short notice, you can get a great vacation for as little as $199 + tax USD/week for a studio unit. One-bedroom units are $219 + tax USD/week and two-bedroom units are only $249 + tax USD/week. "

Some of the Last Call inventory is available to the general public at prices a little higher than Last Call via site such as www.Wyndham-vacations.com and www.skyauction.com.  Note that althought the minimum bid at the skyauction site is $1, they can add on a hefty fee (abt $300) for taxes, services, etc.


----------



## garu67 (Aug 21, 2007)

So you figure there is no way out of this contract even though I haven't received Conveyance of Tille which was stated I would receive in 180 days saying that the title is free and clear of all encumbrances?

Thanks for you advice in advance.


----------



## timeos2 (Aug 21, 2007)

garu67 said:


> So you figure there is no way out of this contract even though I haven't received Conveyance of Tille which was stated I would receive in 180 days saying that the title is free and clear of all encumbrances?
> 
> Thanks for you advice in advance.



Not likely as all they have to do to satisfy the contract is deliver the title. If pushed they will do that (thats why you start you daily pressure now) and say there were unavoidable delays. No court (read $$$ for you) is going to cancel the deal for a few days or even weeks delay on the delivery of the title. 

It would be nice if that were an out, and certainly say you plan to cancel due to non-performance, but it isn't likely to actually work to get your money back (they hold the cards - they have the money).


----------



## garu67 (Aug 23, 2007)

Thanks for your help John. I have made many calls so far and worked my way up the ladder of customer service people, so far no luck getting anything done.


----------

